# what are vibees?



## saw guy (May 3, 2005)

As a fisermen I hate to ask such a dumb qustion but what are vibees? are you guys talking about a vibrek roster tail? thanks.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a blade bait, cicadia like. Do a search on here for vibe-e or vibe or some other spelling close and it will give you all the info you need. I ain't educated enough in using them to help ya out or I would.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

saw guy said:


> I hate to ask such a dumb qustion but what are vibees?


Saw Guy....
Don't ever feel dumb about asking a question here on OGF. Learning and sharing knowledge is what makes this website so wonderful. There is definitely an abundance of information to be learned from the many members of this site, BUT.... unless you ask... you will never know!  
Marcia


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

It's a bladebait. Some examples are the Cicada, Silver Buddy, BPS. Very versatile bait!Later,Jonathan


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.vibelure.com/lures.htm

This was on another post.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Vertical???? cast and retrieve???? rip??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Vertical???? cast and retrieve???? rip??


 all the above will work at one time or another.vertical jigging is generally best in cold water(late fall-early spring)but can work in warmer months also.


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Glad I saw this, was just about to make a thread asking the same thing  

So who sells these? I don't recall seeing them at wally world or meijers. Did I over look them or do you need to go to gander or a baitshop to pick them up?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks guys,, will be heading up later in the week when work allows (piedmont) anybody want to join up plenty of room in the boat!!!!

John
Go Kings!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

They troll pretty good too...! Who'd have thought.  

PS...Bass Pro has a decent selection of them.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If you looked at wally's post there are 3 holes on the thing. Working vertical use the center hole and put a treble hook on the other two. Use you favorite bait. The action, pull med-hard for about 6-10 inches, they vi-brate to attract them fishes. I've never tried to troll w/them. What, with a bottom bouncer or by themshelves. Oh yea, Dicks have some, Gander has more. The silver/blue works best for me. For some reason the vibe brand is more popular.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

West side Gander Mtn had the best selection.. Anyone from the West side know if they still do?East side Gander Mtn has very few left and I've tried to have them stock more but they aren't interested. R&R Sports Downtown has a limited selection also. Buckeye Outdoors Hebron carries some also. If you have specific favorite colors ask the folks at one of these places to order some for you.
How to work a Vibe.... Cast it out let it drop to bottom lift gently, just enough to feel it vibrate then drop on a tightline back to bottom repeat the lift. If it feels like something is there, well, SET THE HOOK!! Sometimes they hammer it just as you begin the lift other times they inhale it on the drop. You just never know, be ready, but once you feel one hammer it your hooked, kinda like that first bass on a Jitterbug!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I was at the west side gander about a week ago and they still had a very good vib-e selection. The largest selection of vib-e's in ohio can be found at Cripple Creek B&T at Tappan Lake. They advertise here on OGF.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Remember, Vibee's are only one make of blade bait. There's dozens of different manufacturer's of blade baits.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I make mine 1/4oz. and I am hooked LOL. Tryed them in the spring when rooster tails were not working for white bass, they loved them. Caught all types of fish with them. They are my go to lure.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Corey had posted some time ago that he would ship them anywhere for a reasonable fee. He had put together some of his favorites for different lakes. Drop him a line, PM or phone call.
I was at the Gander Mtn in Hilliard last night and picked up 4 of my favorite Hoover color Vibee. They have a good selection and will order any of them in for you.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> They troll pretty good too...! Who'd have thought.


 i wasn't gonna give up all the secrets  
love trolling them for crappies too.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

misfit said:


> i wasn't gonna give up all the secrets
> love trolling them for crappies too.


Misfit, it's amazing what can be learned from desperation.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Vibees are excellent and have good vibration quality.


----------

